# Crash Bang



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Driving problems

Two sharp turns








Four stunning horses, no brakes





I like how these horses stopped.
I'll call it two horses in a bog by a log. 





There go them fancy riggins!





One way ticket out of there





OUCH!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Having survived more than my share of driving catastrophies, I can safely laugh at many of these. Though it's pretty easy to see most of them coming LOL. I still feel sorry for the poor horses though. The people....not so much.

I can remember when I was about 4 or 5, my Dad and I were on a wagon having a runaway down a back road. I pointed to the right hand mare and asked my Dad "What would happen if that horse fell down?" He just looked at me and said "Oh, sweetie, we don't want that to happen." :rofl:

That being said, our teams were always really well broke before we ever thought about taking them out among people.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I can remember when I was about 4 or 5, my Dad and I were on a wagon having a runaway down a back road. I pointed to the right hand mare and asked my Dad "What would happen if that horse fell down?" He just looked at me and said "Oh, sweetie, we don't want that to happen."
> .


 
Im sorry but BAHAHAHA this sounds like something I would say lol

I feel bad for the horses more so than the people...the people may have fallen off but most of those horses got caught up and tripped.


----------



## ontherocks (Apr 10, 2010)

wow! lol if people would not scream and yell the horses would prob not react as bad! And if I were the team of mules I would have ran away too,,, that guy was anoyinh
!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It drives me nuts that 90% of the time I see driving horses, they barely seem to be under control. Maybe I'm missing something, I'm not a driver, but for how chill Drafts are known to be, it's surprising that they're always blowing a gasket when hitched up. Every time I see a class around here, it's like they just pulled them all in from pasture and hooked 'em up for the first time in 10 years!

I love love LOVE the video where the horses stop dead. Definitely some decent training there!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Draft horses are pretty sensitive to the environment around them. Eg: Roothie is super laid back and gentle, but every time we take her to the Christmas parade she gets really excitable with all of the activity around her.

Also, alot of people who drive horses, have a tendancy to use blunt force to get a point across. And sometimes the horses just get tired of it.

I like the one where the guy gets catapulted, lol! Poor guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

The way the one mule was acting.. I would have never hooked him up in the first place. It was obvious that wasn't going to turn out well... looked like he wasn't even broke to a cart.
I've seen the one where the guy gets launched..._ NOT_ a funny thing, but it's hilarious how dramatic Spike made the whole scene.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

wow, not taking up driving any time soon


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

When I used to work at a Saddlebred stable the trainer would often times run out of time so would ask me to work several of his horses in the cart. Terrified me every time we had to go around a turn. Saddlebred arenas are long and narrow so trying to make that turn wasn't easy. And many of the horses had no mouth left so would try to have them slow down but they had no response to it. I'm surprised I never had an accident. But many of these accidents I could see coming which is sad that the drivers never took notice to try and prevent them from happening.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

having been raised around racing standardbreds i have seen a few accidents myself. while racing, it is a rule that there is a person that rides another horse. this person is always on the track and ready to catch any runaway/driverless horses. it is pretty hard for a person on the ground to catch a horse and buggy, so after watching many videos like these i have always wondered why something along similar lines is not practiced at other driving sports.


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

Heres another one to add to the list....this has really made me not wanna drive horses.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I've watched that a few times. Talk about a nightmare.


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

Its quite a scary situation, and the amount of damage....thats one expensive accident.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

^ I've seen that last one on Animal Planet. The lady that stayed in her cart was paralyzed from the waist down and the guy who got run over was the ringmaster. Nobody was severly injured, but that had to be a scary 6 minutes.

The whole thing started because a wasp stung the sorrel horse.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Driving problems
> 
> Two sharp turns
> YouTube - Runaway Ponies at HOYS '08


That was a scurry event - I've watched those on H&C TV and they're a riot! The person in the back is supposed to lean WAY over in the turns so the cart doesn't flip. 



Juniper said:


> wow, not taking up driving any time soon


I agree, it looks scarier than riding.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think its really scarier than riding, it just depends on what you are used to. I grew up with teams and riding horses both. I haven't particularly liked riding in the wagon for several years simply because I feel out of control if I can't actually get my hands on the horse. I have been hurt much worse by saddle horses than I ever was by a team but that feeling of disconnection between me and the team kinda freaks me out. Now, whenever Dad takes the team for a drive, I stick with my saddle horse beside the wagon.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Tobyness said:


> YouTube - Country Pleasure Driving Class Gone Wrong!
> 
> Heres another one to add to the list....this has really made me not wanna drive horses.


 
Oh my gosh! That is one of the scariest videos I have seen! I was holding my breath, just waiting for the next thing to go wrong. Yikes!!!


----------

